# Will a car pass Uber inspection with a TPMS (Tire Pressure) light on?



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

My 2011 Camry's TPMS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?

All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.

Just to be clear, this is the light that is on on the dash. No other warning lights are on.








The Jiffy Lube guy said it wouldn't pass. Seems weird though. Some cars don't even have this light. And actually looking at the Rasier inspection form, there isn't any kind of check box for any warning light at all - not even check engine.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Typically won't pass if there are any warning lights on. I would check Youtube University to see if there's a way to reset it, might be able to turn it off long enough to get through the inspection.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> My 2011 Camry's TMPS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?
> 
> All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


It will not pass in MA. The issue is the code. Unless it is cleared, MA will fail you. 

You can ask your mechanic to reset the codes and then drive the car 60 to 100 miles. Enough to get everything rebooted. You may sneak in a clean inspection before the warning is tripped again. 

I’ve done this twice for a faulty catalytic converter sensor.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not fill that form out yourself ? Inspector you . Store location name . You name . Check everything off .
Snap a pic of the form with your phone . Pass ! And jiffy lube is inspecting cars ? A non certified mechanic inspects brakes and suspension. This is very interesting to me . Sound like a EXCELLENT lawsuit . 
Even if they say your car is good or bad they can not inspect a car legally . Depending on your state .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The tire light . There are sensors in the tire Usually the valve stem contains the sensor .
A typical issue is the battery in the sensor . Problem is you have four sensors . You need to hit a tire shop have them inspect the sensors . Expect to spend 100 bucks in total. Again i print the forms off line from uber or lyft. I also fill them in my self . I have done so 4 times .


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Why not just try fixing it yourself? They probably have a how to video on Youtube. This way you wouldn't have to pay the shop $200 to fix it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> It will not pass in MA. The issue is the code. Unless it is cleared, MA will fail you.
> 
> You can ask your mechanic to reset the codes and then drive the car 60 to 100 miles. Enough to get everything rebooted. You may sneak in a clean inspection before the warning is tripped again.
> 
> I’ve done this twice for a faulty catalytic converter sensor.


My faulty Catalytic converter " fell out " !
" I'm Not going to pay a lot for this Muffler ". . .


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The check engine light has been lit up for 4 years solid. If I keep the AC/heat off, the car gets 32+ Highway mpg. For an Altima with 174,000 miles, I’m happy to drive it as is.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

RTFM


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> My 2011 Camry's TMPS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?
> 
> All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


You could have a bad sensor in your spare tire or your spare tire needs air


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I’ve done this twice for a faulty catalytic converter sensor.


So, _you're_ the guy causing global warming.

(are you also the guy who fails to lift the toilet seat when doing #1 in a public restroom?. I've been looking for him too.)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> The Jiffy Lube guy said it wouldn't pass.


For once, the Jiffy Lube guy is right.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not fill that form out yourself ? Inspector you . Store location name . You name . Check everything off .
> Snap a pic of the form with your phone . Pass ! And jiffy lube is inspecting cars ? A non certified mechanic inspects brakes and suspension. This is very interesting to me . Sound like a EXCELLENT lawsuit .
> Even if they say your car is good or bad they can not inspect a car legally . Depending on your state .


That might work. But I wonder if you get into an accident if THEN they scrutinize all your documents carefully, looking for any way to get out of paying out on a claim.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> So, _you're_ the guy causing global warming.
> 
> (are you also the guy who fails to lift the toilet seat when doing #1 in a public restroom?. I've been looking for him too.)


I keep the seat down to easily wash off the poop from the hovercraft that came before me


----------



## Mark James (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you check your spare tire? My highlander has a sensor there and will trigger the light.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Mark James said:


> Did you check your spare tire? My highlander has a sensor there and will trigger the light.


I did check the spare. Since I posted this I read that if the light blinks for one minute when you turn the ignition on or start the car that there is a problem with the system. That's what mine is doing, so it's almost surely a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors. I read that a low car battery can also cause this.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> My 2011 Camry's TPMS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?
> 
> All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


In CA the ignition is not required to be on when the test is conducted, and no warnings lights are checked because they are not on the list of items included in the test! Jiffy lube guy is most likely talking out of his ass. If an item isn't on the checklist then obviously a car can't fail because of it.

For the last few years I have used a video test service. You do a video chat on your phone with the tester, and he tells you to point your phone at the tyres, the lights, the seat belts etc etc. It's very convenient because you don't have to go anywhere, and very easy to pass. My Camry had dented bodywork, a cracked windshield, bad wipers and it used to pass every time.

Or, you can just fill out the test form yourself and send it to Uber/Lyft. The test itself is a joke. It's just a formality.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> My 2011 Camry's TPMS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?
> 
> All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


My guess is you will pass with flying colors !
Just get a good tire Gage and check them every day before starting your shift.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " I'm Not going to pay a lot for this Muffler ". . .











The super uber said:


> You could have a bad sensor


This is usually the problem. As the shop wants some work out of you, it will not pass that.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is usually the problem. As the shop wants some work out of you, it will not pass that.


1963 prices when they didn't even have cell phones and of course no Uber !!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Btw, any parts store will read and clear codes for you for free.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Btw, any parts store will read and clear codes for you for free.


It's probably only one tire that needs a new sensor.
I'd take the car to Town Fair Tire or some place similar and get a quote.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I believe Costco checks them. I remember seeing a sign at one with that symbol and "is this light on?"

Costco in my experience is good. Since all they do is tires they might try telling you that you need a new tire but won't say it's your whole electrical system that'll be $2,000.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Btw, any parts store will read and clear codes for you for free.


Anyone driving for a living or looking to work on cars should have a code reader.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

New2This said:


> I believe Costco checks them. I remember seeing a sign at one with that symbol and "is this light on?"
> 
> Costco in my experience is good. Since all they do is tires they might try telling you that you need a new tire but won't say it's your whole electrical system that'll be $2,000.


Yes I took my 2009 Camary to Monroe Tire and Muffler and had all 4 sensors done. 
It wasn't cheap but it was not outrageous.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Btw, any parts store will read and clear codes for you for free.


You can clear codes yourself too with a $20 scan tool from Walmart (something _everyone_ should have in their car). But you can't clear this with it. I doubt a parts store would have a scan tool that can clear the TPMS light either, but no harm in asking I guess. And in the case of a bad sensor, clearing it would only be temporary. If it would even work at all.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> And in the case of a bad sensor, clearing it would only be temporary.


You only need it off long enough to pass inspection 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Anyone driving for a living or looking to work on cars should have a code reader.


Can you recommend one, please?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Put a piece of black tape over the light, or if you can get behind your instrument panel, remove the bulb. Resolved.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

here's an idea..get it fixed. it's the cost of doing business.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Can you recommend one, please?











Amazon.com: Autel OBD2 Scanner Autolink AL319 Code Reader Read and Erase Codes Check State Emission Monitor Status Powerful Scan and Car Diagnostic Tool : Automotive


Buy Autel OBD2 Scanner Autolink AL319 Code Reader Read and Erase Codes Check State Emission Monitor Status Powerful Scan and Car Diagnostic Tool: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

TORQUE app for Android phones (free) + any ELM327 Bluetooth OBDII code reader from eBay (few bucks).


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> You can clear codes yourself too with a $20 scan tool from Walmart (something _everyone_ should have in their car). But you can't clear this with it.


Just to be clear, did you pump your tires up to the correct pressure and then push whatever button in the car the owners manual says to push to reset the TPI system?


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> I did check the spare. Since I posted this I read that if the light blinks for one minute when you turn the ignition on or start the car that there is a problem with the system. That's what mine is doing, so it's almost surely a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors. I read that a low car battery can also cause this.


I had that issue happen to my Sonata last week. Went to Discount Tire to check pressures. All were good. Guy who checked the tires noticed the light was still on. He took a tool and in 5 minutes had the light out and the system reset. Apparently something caused the system to lose its programming.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Look up the requirements to pass the state inspection. TPMS is not primary safety device, so it being INOP should not be a problem. Esp when you can simply check the tire pressure.

My ABS light has been on for 7 years... I pass in my state because its a secondary system.

Here is a list that appears to be up to date:



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=214


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Just to be clear, did you pump your tires up to the correct pressure and then push whatever button in the car the owners manual says to push to reset the TPI system?


Yes. The procedure then tells you to hold the button for several seconds until the TPMS light starts blinking. That doesn't happen with mine. Possibly because on startup it indicates a problem with the system via the one minute blink.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mikes424 said:


> I had that issue happen to my Sonata last week. Went to Discount Tire to check pressures. All were good. Guy who checked the tires noticed the light was still on. He took a tool and in 5 minutes had the light out and the system reset. Apparently something caused the system to lose its programming.


Yes or a Toyota dealership !!!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Have you tried going to a Toyota dealership and sweet talking a service tech? They might tell you an alternative way to disable the warning light without spending money. 

Tell them you’re not made of money and what you do for a living. If you have multiple Toyota dealers, you might consider making the rounds to all of them if necessary.

I’ve had good luck like that with a local dealer.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Black tape


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Have you tried going to a Toyota dealership and sweet talking a service tech? They might tell you an alternative way to disable the warning light without spending money.
> 
> Tell them you’re not made of money and what you do for a living. If you have multiple Toyota dealers, you might consider making the rounds to all of them if necessary.
> 
> I’ve had good luck like that with a local dealer.


I use the dealership for everything except tires and brakes.
Transmission and coolant, spark plugs, fuel injectors, AC etc. I use the dealership.
Most oil changes are combined with some kind of preventive maintenance.
My 2017 Prius has 366,261 miles on it and knock on wood it still runs like new.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Black tape


Best solution without spending tons for sensor but many OBDII sensor will be able to tell if TPMS is on. 


Jimmy44 said:


> I use the dealership for everything except tires and brakes.
> Transmission and coolant, spark plugs, fuel injectors, AC etc. I use the dealership.
> Most oil changes are combined with some kind of preventive maintenance.
> My 2017 Prius has 366,261 miles on it and knock on wood it still runs like new.


DIY and save bundles. Only tires are bought from whoever is cheapest, usually Walmart, and replaced at the place I bought them or local guy. When it’s time to change tires, bring the sensor bought from internet and give few bucks more to replace it. I haven’t had issue yet.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> Best solution without spending tons for sensor but many OBDII sensor will be able to tell if TPMS is on.
> 
> DIY and save bundles. Only tires are bought from whoever is cheapest, usually Walmart, and replaced at the place I bought them or local guy. When it’s time to change tires, bring the sensor bought from internet and give few bucks more to replace it. I haven’t had issue yet.


I know I spend more money at Town Fare Tires but I do get some extra things I need.
They do the balancing and front end allignment.
I also get road hazard insurance where they iether patch or replace my tire for any reason.
I also get 6 interest free months to pay off the tires.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I know I spend more money at Town Fare Tires but I do get some extra things I need.
> They do the balancing and front end allignment.
> I also get road hazard insurance where they iether patch or replace my tire for any reason.
> I also get 6 interest free months to pay off the tires.


I am big fan of Walmarts own Duglas Brand. Don't quote me on this but internet is saying Michelin is the contractor of Douglas tires. I paid under $110 total for 2 front but they wanted extra $60 for sensors that I borogut on top of $30 they charge for two. So I went to local guy and replaced tire from broken rim, sensor and balance for cash $40+5 right before pandemic. Although it wasn't made in USA like some received but its made in Chile and it's far better than made up brand and made in China. Overall it's performing well, I haven't driven definitely far less but less wear than few of low tier Michelin, Bridgestone and Hankook brands I tried. I recommend giving them a shot. 

Also if you own a credit card have you checked if they have lower priced road side assistance? Last time I check it was $39 per incident for my Chase Preferred and lifetime of me driving, I've used them once when my car was stuck offroad at somebody's house in Pennsylvania. It's far better than paying $25/mo for basic AAA. Look into it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> I am big fan of Walmarts own Duglas Brand. Don't quote me on this but internet is saying Michelin is the contractor of Douglas tires. I paid under $110 total for 2 front but they wanted extra $60 for sensors that I borogut on top of $30 they charge for two. So I went to local guy and replaced tire from broken rim, sensor and balance for cash $40+5 right before pandemic. Although it wasn't made in USA like some received but its made in Chile and it's far better than made up brand and made in China. Overall it's performing well, I haven't driven definitely far less but less wear than few of low tier Michelin, Bridgestone and Hankook brands I tried. I recommend giving them a shot.
> 
> Also if you own a credit card have you checked if they have lower priced road side assistance? Last time I check it was $39 per incident for my Chase Preferred and lifetime of me driving, I've used them once when my car was stuck offroad at somebody's house in Pennsylvania. It's far better than paying $25/mo for basic AAA. Look into it.


Really well researched sound advice !


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If you can’t afford to drive a properly maintained vehicle, why are you risking lives hauling people?

Oh, wait, I’m sorry, this is the Uber forum.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> A non certified mechanic inspects brakes and suspension. This is very interesting to me . Sound like a EXCELLENT lawsuit .
> Even if they say your car is good or bad they can not inspect a car legally . Depending on your state .


Lol 

The uber monkeys used to do inspections at green light hubs.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is usually the problem. As the shop wants some work out of you, it will not pass that.


A local smog test only shop also does Uber / Lyft inspections. No conflict.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UL Lurker said:


> A local smog test only shop also does Uber / Lyft inspections. No conflict.


That's nice to know !


----------



## Rodster (Jul 25, 2016)

Schmanthony said:


> My 2011 Camry's TPMS (Tire Pressure) light is on. Will it pass an Uber inspection?
> 
> All my tires are correctly inflated. It's probably a bad sensor or multiple bad sensors, which I would rather not pay to replace if I can avoid it.
> 
> ...


 Go to the one in Downey!! I brought one car and he approved both my cars and he didn't even come out. I used both inspections for both Lyft and uber and they were all approved 🤣


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rodster said:


> Go to the one in Downey!! I brought one car and he approved both my cars and he didn't even come out. I used both inspections for both Lyft and uber and they were all approved 🤣


This must be fairly new as I have been driving Uber for 5 years and Lyft for 3 and have never been required to have inspections on my 2011 Camary or 2017 Prius.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Rodster said:


> Go to the one in Downey!! I brought one car and he approved both my cars and he didn't even come out. I used both inspections for both Lyft and uber and they were all approved 🤣


I'm going to take a wild guess and say that @Schmanthony is not going to drive 2,000 miles to go to your Jiffy Lube in Downey.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Pro tip, the TPMS is often triggered by a car charger being plugged in. Unhook everything like dash cam, Uber sign, car charger and unhook the battery/reset it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> This must be fairly new as I have been driving Uber for 5 years and Lyft for 3 and have never been required to have inspections on my 2011 Camary or 2017 Prius.


Some states don't require inspections. I never had one in Florida.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Some states don't require inspections. I never had one in Florida.


Exactly


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THE VEHICLE IF YOUR JUST DOING DELIVERY NOT PASSENGER…


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THE VEHICLE IF YOUR JUST DOING DELIVERY NOT PASSENGER…


That's true I have seen drivers on bikes


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

DonnieBrasco said:


> YOU SHOULD NOT HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THE VEHICLE IF YOUR JUST DOING DELIVERY NOT PASSENGER…


I'M DOING PASSENGER


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Illini said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say that @Schmanthony is not going to drive 2,000 miles to go to your Jiffy Lube in Downey.


Not in a Camry at least.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

My best advice is to fix the problem. For starters, it'll give you some peace of mind. A TPMS sensor can go bad just from bumping a curb too hard. (Voice of experience.) 

If it's one bad sensor, you can probably remedy the problem for about $50 or less. First, go to your favorite tire shop - whoever changed your last set (surely, you've had that done in the past) and tell them you think you have a bad sensor. They should have a tool to test them and tell you how many are bad. The odds are they won't have the right sensors in stock. (If they do and they're around $20, pay them for it.) But, that's OK. If they don't have it, or it's too pricey, tell them you'll get the needed sensor, but you'd like them to install. Buy the correct sensor for your car off of Amazon. When it comes in, take it back to the tire shop and let them install it. They may install it for free, since you bought tires from them already. Otherwise, it should be around $10 to $20 - about the same as removing and installing a tire on a rim. Problem solved.

Some cars will tell you which wheel has the problem (my Caddy did.) Others will only tell you that there is a problem but not which wheel (Prius). I've had problems with both, all due to interactions between road hazards, flat tires and sensors.

Also, you should really invest in an ODB2 reader, preferably one that works with apple products and android. If you have an iPhone or an iPad, it's best to get one that's compatible with it. Even more true if you have a hybrid or electric car. The reader, coupled to a phone, tablet or computer, will let you read problem codes and reset them. And, it will work on almost any car!


----------

